# Cuyahoga...



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Went to the Cuyahoga under the 82 bridge with my son today. Water was clear and COLD. We were fishing jigs n' maggots, but nuthin hit. There was a guy across the river that caught a nice female using a black roostertail. I thought it is too cold for spinners??  How do I fish em if I try? Do I need to put some split shot ahead of the lure to get it down, and how fast do you reel it back in? Any tips or advice to a newbie would definitely be appreciated


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

black rooster tails are a go to for me. You can fish them lots of ways, bounce them off the bottom (alot of snags). Or a slow steady retrieve against the current.OR pulse it, or really any way to imitate bait fish. If you reel with the current it has no action. I usually put like a .40g split shoot 18" above the rooster tail.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't fish spinners often but when I do I try to "swing" them like a streamer. Cast across or slightly downstream and let the lure fall to or near the bottom (snags teach you quickly) then let it come on tension and swing across until its in the hangdown directly beneath you then retrieve. If its skipping bottom too much ill retrieve a bit while it swings or in slower currents just cast and retrieve. Great for smallies when they're around


----------



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

I have fished the 82 bridge for many years, spinners work ok but not to good unyil the water warms up ,if you use a husky jerk #8 in the silver and black you will do pretty good ,one thing just like the spinners you will want to take all the treble hooks off and pull just a single #6 on the back,you wont lose any plugs like that,i do the same for my spinners,. ifyou use jig and maggots the best color is fire orange head and black body,.set your float about 3.5 feet,. 3 bb split shots spread out cross the whole line ,this works best for me, I hope this has helped ,..good luck and be safe


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought I was the only one to catch steelhead on a husky jerk.
I use them at the 82 dam quite a bit. Throw the husky into the roller below the dam. It will hold the lure up against the face of the dam.
Reel up any slack in the line and pop the lure out of the roller. That's when it usually gets slammed and the drag starts screaming.
That gets my heart pumping thinking about it.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks!

Gonna get some Huskys and try it.  Caught our first Steelhead this year and now we're hooked, just not catching many. Guess there is a learning curve like any other fishing, glad there are people that will help newbies out.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I fish bait 90% of the time but ive had luck on the storm hot n tots also. Usually buy the gold n black with spots on top. I also get the smaller size believe its 2" size. Husky jerk doesnt dive hardly at all but is still effective under right conditions.


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

Steelhead tend to essentially hibernate in the deep cold, as the temperatures slow down their metabolism. This is not really a hard and fast rule, as active fish will chase a swung fly or even a spinner for that matter.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

There is a fantastic book by Jed Davis titled spinner fishing for salmon and trout. It is a must-read.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Husky jerks and lures similar are great for fresh fish, and work especially well when the weather warms. Early fall and late spring they work awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Caught one yesterday morning on eggs, 18" male. Tried the husky jerk and lost it. Think there's a lot of junk down there, I snag a lot of stuff.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

did you have a floating model husky jerk or a Suspending one? If you had a suspended one I could see how that would be a serious problem but if it was a floater just let it float back to the top everyonce in awhile during retrieve. 
In all honesty, mastering the Float and drift fishing is the true ticket to steelhead fishing but it doesnt hurt to have a second pole with some hardware on it like a crank or spinner.


----------

